# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الحب فترة المراهقه ..... وهم ام حقيقة؟؟

## دانا جاد

الحب فترة المراهقه ..... وهم ام حقيقة؟؟ 







يعتقد الكثير من المختصين أن حب المراهقة هو ذاك الحب الذي قد يقع فيه الشاب أو الشابة ما بين العمر 16 سنة حتى 21 سنة، ويصفه المختصون بأنه حب بريء صادق لكنه عابر وطائش. يكثر أن يقع المراهقون والمراهقات في حب متبادل في السنين الأولى من الشباب، ويختلف الناس في تقييم هذا الحب: 





بعضهم يراه حباً بريئاً صادقاً، ضرورياً لاختبار كل جنس لمشاعره العاطفية كخطوة أولى باتجاه النضوج العاطفي والجنسي.



في حين يحذّر البعض الآخر منه، مذكراً بأنه غالباً ما يأتي في مراحل التحصيل العملي الأكثر حساسية في حياة الشاب أو الشابة مما يؤثر فيهم سلباً، ويتركهم في المحصلة على أنقاض حب عابر، وعلى أنقاض مرحلة دراسية مهتزة أو ربما فاشلة.










ويعتقد المختصون، أنه من النادر أن ينتهي حب المراهقة بالزواج، فهو حب طائش وعابر، ويغلب أن يمر بسرعة ليصبح ذكرى جميلة تداعب ذاكرة الفرد في المستقبل من حين لآخر. 



يعتقد البعض أن من لا يمر بحب المراهقة، لن يتمتع بحالة نضج عاطفي وجنسي سويٍّ في المستقبل، في حين يصرّ آخرون أن من يعش تجربة حب في المراهقة، يغلب أن يتجاوز أهم سني تحصيله العلمي بصورة غير مستقرة تضرّ بمستقبله الدراسي والمهني. 



يعتقد بعض المختصين أن حب المراهقة لا يحكمه العقل بل تحكمه العواطف، لذا سرعان ما ينهار مع تقدم الشاب والشابة باتجاه سني النضج، في حين يؤكد البعض أن الحب في المراهقة أسمى أنواع الحب، وأكثرها خلوداً وإثارة للمشاعر الجميلة في ذاكرة الفرد.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

فياترى ايه رأيكم ؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

بتوقع وهم لانو الواحد لما بكون مراهق ما بيتحكم بمشاعرو

----------


## دانا جاد

مع حق عنجد المشاعر ما بتقدر تتحكم فيها 

يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*دانا
بشكرك على الموضوع الجميل
برايي حب المراهقة هو مراحلة يمر بها الشخص يتفهم فيها أمور الحباة
ويتعلم من تجاربها معاني كثير جما 
بشكرك على الموضوع مودتي 


*

----------


## دانا جاد

_يسلمو على المرور نورتي_

----------


## علاء سماره

وهم بس لازم 
اتمر بيه  والا رح تخسر

----------

